# Bulls @ Raptors, Apr. 8th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #77, 8 April 2007
Chicago Bulls [46-31] @ Toronto Raptors [43-33]
6:00 PM EST, TSN, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-bulls-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0904.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1021.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1014.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1109.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0048.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
First they clinched a place in the playoffs. Then, they won the Atlantic Division 
with six games left to play. Now, the Toronto Raptors have their sights set on one
final season goal--home court advantage in the first round of the playoffs. The 
Raptors are one game ahead of the surging Miami Heat, who seemingly have a cake 
walk schedule to close out the year. The Heat got a scare the other night in a 
narrow victory over the Boston Celtics, but the only over-.500 team the Heat face
in the last weeks of the season are the Washington Wizards, currently without both
their All-Stars and suffering through a four-game slide. Nothing short of a major
push by the Raptors will ensure them ACC-advantage in the first round against 
likely either the Cleveland Cavaliers or their opponents on Easter Sunday, the 
Chicago Bulls. Chicago and Cleveland are tied for second-place overall in the East
with identical 46-31 records. With Chicago owning the tiebreaker between the teams,
every game remaining on the schedule for both teams is meaningful. In the past ten
games the two best teams in the East have been Chicago and Toronto, both boasting 
7-3 records. Chicago has won three straight including a convincing 106-88 victory
over the East-leading Detroit Pistons, who will face Toronto twice before the 
season winds down. Chicago is three games back of the Pistons and a win in Toronto,
coupled with Toronto victories over the Pistons, could help them close the gap. 
Bulls big men Andres Nocioni and Ben Wallace have been missing games lately but 
Nocioni (plantar fasciitis) worked out with the Bulls and is expected to be active
on Sunday. Wallace didn't work out with the team and will not play (sinusitis). 
The game tips early at 6:00PM on national TV on TSN and the Fan590.com. Wear red!*​</td></tr>​


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Let's Go Raptors!


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Nocioni is back!


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Wear red!


It'll be interesting to see how many people actually do.

I always love watching the Bulls, even if they're a hard matchup. Should be a good game!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it me or wearing Red for agame vs the bulls doesn't really make senese?
lol


I get the point though, but stil...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i'd say it's win today or say goodbye to #3 seed. 

it would be nice to see TJ turn it around, since he's been a bit off for the last little bit.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Freggin TSN who cares about devils and islanders


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn it, the Raptors/Bulls game is being delayed for the Islanders/Devils game. 

By the way, go Devils! Win this one for the Leafs!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TSN's still showing the Islanders/Devil game. Great. It's going to a shootout now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is it me or wearing Red for agame vs the bulls doesn't really make senese?
> lol
> 
> 
> I get the point though, but stil...


You have a good point there. The Bulls are also a "red" team.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay. The Islanders won. Bring on the Raptors game, TSN!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors leading 7-5.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn it, the Leafs are going golfing this spring. This is great news for the Raptors because all eyes are on them now.

Bring on the Raptors/Bulls!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The "wear red" thing doesn't look very successful. From what I can see, 90% of the crowd isn't wearing red.

Raptors leading 9-5.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AP for Threeeeee!


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Who-C said:


> Freggin TSN who cares about devils and islanders


You must not be from Toronto.
If you are, shame on you for saying that.

That was heartbreaking.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G with the breakaway layup. 16-9!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Joey-G with a nice layup. Timeout Bulls.

16-9 Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

SickGame said:


> You must not be from Toronto.
> If you are, shame on you for saying that.
> 
> That was heartbreaking.


I agree, that was heartbreaking. I don't even follow hockey regularly but it was heartbreaking when the Islanders won. You always want the hometown teams to do well.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful play. Rasho with the hook shot. 18-9.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, this could possibly be the highest viewed Raptors game of the season as many Leafs fans may stay tuned in.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Exciting game so far. Fast-paced.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

chris bosh is such a frigging stud. if we can hold onto #3, he better win player of the month for april. 

we need to win this also for tie break reasons to tie the season series.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

crimedog said:


> chris bosh is such a frigging stud. if we can hold onto #3, he better win player of the month for april.
> 
> we need to win this also for tie break reasons to tie the season series.


XD We need to win this, period.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't remember the last time Mo Pete got into a game this early.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woooo!  Nice play by Mo.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Time out. Raptors leading 20-13.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

anniebananerz said:


> The "wear red" thing doesn't look very successful. From what I can see, 90% of the crowd isn't wearing red.
> 
> Raptors leading 9-5.


Eh, they have to spread out the word more if they want this to work. They should make commercials and start telling people on the news and stuff like that...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woah. I want one of those t-shirts!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Iceman said:


> Eh, they have to spread out the word more if they want this to work. They should make commercials and start telling people on the news and stuff like that...


Or...they could hand out those Atlantic Division Champions t-shirts to the fans.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Ewww. Ewww. Thomas's leg just bent out awkwardly.

EDIT: He seems alright now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls cut the lead down to 1. 20-19.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete For Threeee!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors lead 23-22 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woah. Field goal percentage is 50% to 40.9% in favour of the Bulls. "


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose missed the pull-up jumpshot.
On the other end of the floor, Duhon missed the and-1 free throw. 24-23 Bulls leading.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixon for three!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo draws the foul, but is short on both free throws.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lol. Mo with the acrobatics on the advertisement board. XD

Mo with the steal. Dixon goes to the line for two.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo with the dunk!  33-24 Raptors lead!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mo Pete with a two-handed dunk right in front of Tyrus Thomas! That was sick, wicked and nasty!

33-24 Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Humphries got called for the charge.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose's shot hasn't been falling tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CB4 has six rebounds now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WTF?! Another flagrant foul called on Mo.

EDIT: HOLY ****. THEY"RE EJECTING HIM!? Dammit. He was off to such a good start. ASFUIHAF:UOHAOEUFRAEWR.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

SickGame said:


> You must not be from Toronto.
> If you are, shame on you for saying that.
> 
> That was heartbreaking.


Ottawa Senators for life bro


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Tied at 38. 4:24 left to go.

40-38 Raptors lead after a nice play by Bosh.

He makes the free throw. 41-38 Raptors lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Juan Dixon with the steal. Ball goes to CB4, who airs a hook shot.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors getting a little sloppy now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

BIG BLOCK BY BOSH! :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT?! WHAT?! Ben Gordon just drew another "foul".

He misses the first but makes the second.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Tied at 43. Raptors turnover.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

47-43 Bulls lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker's going to the line for three.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

50-46 Bulls lead with 1.3 seconds left in the half after a deep running three by Ben Gordon.

Raptors with the 20-second timeout.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

How did Ben Gordon get that off? Jesus.

50-46 Bulls.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

50-46 Bulls lead to end the first half.

Bargs looks good in a suit. Ahaha. But he looks even better in a Raptors jersey. Hope he'll be back soon.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I don't normally post in these game threads but I have to say I can't believe how bad the officiating has been at times so far today. Mo Pete's ejection was ludicrous and both calls on Gordon were terrible. At least when Bosh gets all the calls he gets he isn't the one throwing an elbow into the face of the defender. I think Delaney and Steve Javie must hang out a lot.

Oh and Annie, don't you get bored of posting random play by play?:thinking2: . I think if you watched the game you'd find it much more rewarding...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

AdamIllman said:


> I don't normally post in these game threads but I have to say I can't believe how bad the officiating has been at times so far today. Mo Pete's ejection was ludicrous and both calls on Gordon were terrible. At least when Bosh gets all the calls he gets he isn't the one throwing an elbow into the face of the defender. I think Delaney and Steve Javie must hang out a lot.
> 
> Oh and Annie, don't you get bored of posting random play by play?:thinking2: . I think if you watched the game you'd find it much more rewarding...


I agree with you. The referee-ing has been driving me crazy. 

lol. :cheers: I type without looking at the monitor/keyboard, so I really am watching the game and into the game. 61-54 Bulls lead with 6:25 left in the third.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> EDIT: HOLY ****. THEY"RE EJECTING HIM!? Dammit. He was off to such a good start. ASFUIHAF:UOHAOEUFRAEWR.


How can more people not have commented on this? This is one of the worst calls I've ever seen. I'll grant that a flagrant could have been called. But there is no way he should have been ejected. NBA refs are comically bad. Esp. today.

On the plus side, Anthony Parker is driving the Bulls announcers crazy, what with his shooting prowess. This makes me happy.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dixon for 3! YEAH! :yay:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my lord! Juan Dixon with a long three! The ACC is going nuts!

77-67 Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

narrator said:


> How can more people not have commented on this? This is one of the worst calls I've ever seen. I'll grant that a flagrant could have been called. But there is no way he should have been ejected. NBA refs are comically bad. Esp. today.
> 
> On the plus side, Anthony Parker is driving the Bulls announcers crazy, what with his shooting prowess. This makes me happy.


Yeah. Not sure why, but very few people have said anything about it. *shrugs* I don't think Mo meant to commit that foul, but from the replays, it was pretty obviously a flagrant. I don't think it was enough to get him sent out of the game though. 

YEAH DIXON WITH THE BUZZER BEATER! :yay: Toronto lead by 10! 77-67.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Iceman said:


> Oh my lord! Juan Dixon with a long three! The ACC is going nuts!
> 
> 77-67 Raptors.


That was sick. Great third quarter for the Raps and especially Joey G.

The crowd is hype tonight!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Joey G, you are my hero!

17 points, so far.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Yeah. Not sure why, but very few people have said anything about it. *shrugs* I don't think Mo meant to commit that foul, but from the replays, it was pretty obviously a flagrant. I don't think it was enough to get him sent out of the game though.
> 
> YEAH DIXON WITH THE BUZZER BEATER! :yay: Toronto lead by 10! 77-67.


I was actually so appauled by the call i went to the bulls board looking for their reaction. they were a little homeristic about it, though some acknowledged it was an excessive call. one of them mentioned any contact above the beck was automatic ejection...but that doesn't make sense, since people get hit on the head all the time. 


WHO CARES! Joey G and the bench are going crazy to start the 4th. 

HUGE...even if we don't stay in 3rd...we know we can play with these guys without MO and Bargs.

once again it looks like miami will end up winning when it looked like they might lose. i guess we just have to keep winning.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, Joey-G is on fi-yah tonight. He's got 17 pts and 6 boards.

Timeout CHI.

89-73 Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

crimedog said:


> I was actually so appauled by the call i went to the bulls board looking for their reaction. they were a little homeristic about it, though some acknowledged it was an excessive call. one of them mentioned any contact above the beck was automatic ejection...but that doesn't make sense, since people get hit on the head all the time.


A lot of people get hit over the head all the time when they go for rebounds and run into the lane.

Chris Bosh is so into this game. You gotta love it!

Humphries with the dunk!  91-73 Raptors lead.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Bulls are just flat out cold.

The Raps just ran a sweet break with Jose passing it off to Hump for the dunk.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixon, count it and a foul! :yay:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dixon has been huge off the bench.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CB4 is coming back in the gamne soon.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

crimedog said:


> I was actually so appauled by the call i went to the bulls board looking for their reaction. they were a little homeristic about it, though some acknowledged it was an excessive call. one of them mentioned any contact above the beck was automatic ejection...but that doesn't make sense, since people get hit on the head all the time.


The Bulls announcers were homer-ish about it, too. And then they realized they were morons and admitted that it was a flagrant by not a flagrant-2. He was clearly going for the ball but he didn't make it in time. He hit his head but if he was trying to hurt Hinrich, he could have broken his neck without much effort.

I'm glad Parker and Graham are playing well. I hope Graham can keep this up in the playoffs.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> CB4 is coming back in the game soon.


I don't see why. It's not like they're not dominating. Rest him up because he'll need all his energy to play every minute of the playoffs.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice dunk-and-one by Bosh! He missed the free throw though.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Ap For Threee!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Pizza time! 101-82!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Timeout Chicago. 103-82 Raptors lead!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

They just showed one of the cameramen celebrating the Raptors going over 100. Looks like a good atmosphere in the ACC tonight. :clap2:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

AP with a rainbow three and Chuck has gotten out the S&C.

103-82 Raptors.

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

You gotta love the energy the Raps are still playing with. Up 20 and Joey G's battling hard for the rebound. :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Luke Jackson, Darrick Martin, and Uros Slokar are coming in!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

is this Joey Gram I'm seeing? wow


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And the Raps are going to dribble it out. Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win! 103-89.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Not in the ACC, baby bulls! way to go raps! Safe bet, this team has everyone taken notice!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby! Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

BTW, the Heat and Bobcats are knotted at 92 in OT.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J.'s defense was awesome tonight, though he struggled offensively.
Graham is showing some great flashes. The kid has alot of potential. Is it just me or do I see Joey Graham as a younger version of Anthony Parker. It feels like if you were going to guess what player he'd become (in comparison) when he gets old, I feel that I would say Anthony Parker.
Once again, ball rotation was awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw the 4th, can sombeody explain to me what happened to mo???


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I just saw the 4th, can sombeody explain to me what happened to mo???


He fouled Kirk Hinrich on a breakaway play and got called for a flagrant-2 foul and ejected.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A big thanks goes out to the refs for ejecting Mo Pete. That sparked our team at half time, no doubt. Actually we came out pretty flat but the second half of the third quarter was a thing of beauty.

Does anybody fear the Bulls as much, now? They just don't have much going-on inside the paint anymore.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

narrator said:


> I don't see why. It's not like they're not dominating. Rest him up because he'll need all his energy to play every minute of the playoffs.


 
I think he's the one who wanted to play.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> He fouled Kirk Hinrich on a breakaway play and got called for a flagrant-2 foul and ejected.


 
No Ts? So he wasn't ejected because he argued the call? That sounds like a pretty harsh thing to eject based on a flagrant. How bad was the foul?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> No Ts? So he wasn't ejected because he argued the call? That sounds like a pretty harsh thing to eject based on a flagrant. How bad was the foul?


A flagrant-2 is an automatic ejection, I think. Calderon picked up a tech for arguing that call though. Mo caught Hinrich on the head, I think, but it looked worse than it really was since Mo was going at full speed while Hinrich was slowing down to make the layup.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bobcats winning in OT against the Heat.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I hope the League reviews that ejection. It certainly doesn't deserve a suspension and IMO it should be downgraded.

Hinrich slowed down to ensure contact, and he got what he asked for. Pete wasn't trying to hurt him.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

BOBCATS ABOUT TO TAKE CARE OF MIAMI IN OT! 

HUGE HUGE HUGE. 

2 game lead on the heat...GOTTA win tomorrow and keep the heat on the heat.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bobcats win 111-103 in OT!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

looks like the heat lose, i think the nets are like 3-4 games back of the Wizards if the nets pass the wizard's than we face them, that would be awesome.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bobcats win!

The Cavs lost, too. Big, big night for the Raptors. Well earned, too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, Heat looking like they are running out of gas without Wade.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Zoltan said:


> looks like the heat lose, i think the nets are like 3-4 games back of the Wizards if the nets pass the wizard's than we face them, that would be awesome.


no it wouldn't. it would be great to serve it to NJ...but they still have Kidd, Carter and Jefferson. I'll take Jamison and Daniels over a chance at revenge any day.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> wow, Heat looking like they are running out of gas without Wade.


Wade was playing, wasn't he? Came off the bench or something.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> wow, Heat looking like they are running out of gas without Wade.


???

ironic thing for you to say about the game wade returned in.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think we can beat the Nets but I don't want to be knee-deep in forum garbage for three weeks. I'd rather someone else just sweep them out and be done with it.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet, the Bobcats handled the Heat in Miami! Nice!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> A big thanks goes out to the refs for ejecting Mo Pete. That sparked our team at half time, no doubt. Actually we came out pretty flat but the second half of the third quarter was a thing of beauty.
> 
> Does anybody fear the Bulls as much, now? They just don't have much going-on inside the paint anymore.


Not in the ACC I don't. I don't fear any team in the East if the Raps are at home and I honestly think they'd have a legit shot to beat any team. A seven game series is certainly something different. Having to face the same team night after night, building up the animosity between the teams is something the Raps could struggle with, we just don't know yet. We do know that it is hard for other teams to win at the ACC

Since Jan 1, only one team in the eastern conference has won in the ACC (the Cavs, well, I guess the Bucks did as well but I'm not worried about playing them).


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

The only team I would really fear would be Detroit, but we are not playing them in first round. So, I think we can beat any team in the east, especially on home court.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

a lot of phantom calls but this is a huge win, a statement game, if miami can lose more games like this we should be good


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Heat loses tonight. Raps get some breathing room for that 3rd spot.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

speedythief said:


> A big thanks goes out to the refs for ejecting Mo Pete. That sparked our team at half time, no doubt. Actually we came out pretty flat but the second half of the third quarter was a thing of beauty.
> 
> Does anybody fear the Bulls as much, now? They just don't have much going-on inside the paint anymore.


I suppose they're regretting not trading for Gasol now, aren't they?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

narrator said:


> I suppose they're regretting not trading for Gasol now, aren't they?


Meh. Gasol is a bum. They need Noc and Big Ben at 100%. Problem is that Noc's injury is nagging and Ben is a liability because he has no offensive game.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

We even the series with Bulls. This disapproves that we can't beat Chicago. Even if we get them in the playoffs, we would definitely have a chance at winning.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Not to complain when we're playing so well...but what's with TJ? He is WAY out of sorts.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

anybody else notice how much difficulty tjford has in passing the ball around from outside the arc, or when he has to dish it off to somebody close by ?

its almost as if he doesnt have the upper body strength an has to heave his body with the pass for longer passes. when he dishes off his passes seem sloppy an lazy.


i think tj would be better on the phx suns backing up nash.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

With this win, the Raps now have the best "last 10 games" record in the East at 8 and 2.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

crimedog said:


> Not to complain when we're playing so well...but what's with TJ? He is WAY out of sorts.


TJ played fine last night, he knew the team needed him to defend Gordon and did a good job of that in the second half. It wasn't a great night but he didn't play poorly.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

TJ and Jose both struggled in the first half but once again it was Jose that led the charge in the 3rd quarter that broke the game open. TJ did come out with some great energy on D though. Big difference from the first half when he just sort of drifted around on the perimeter defensively. He really got up into Gordon's space in the 3rd Q. But TJ has been in a bad funk offensively for a while now. You are even starting to hear many more negative comments from commentators about his play lately, and they were defending him big time early in the year. Ball movement is better with Calderon.

Parker and Graham were both very aggressive in looking for their shots in the 3rd and 4th. Joey finally getting some minutes consistantly and is showing what some of us saw all along. He is a good rebounder, has an excellent mid-range game, and finishes strong at the rim. Still not a very good defender but took a couple of charges. He deserved minutes a long time ago. Need PT to really improve and show consistency. 16 shots for Joey must be a career high.

Parker is a legit scorer who is capable of taking over in short stretches. A proven guy.

When Mo was ejected I thought we would see some of Luke Jackson, but Sam stuck with the hot hands of Joey and AP.

Wondering whose minutes Bargnani will take when he comes back. Joey or Hump?

On another note the CB4 figurines they gave away seem defective. How are these things supposed to stand up. Probably why no big hype over this giveaway night.

That Ben Wallace signing is not looking good for the Bulls. Could end up much worse than the Hakeem signing in Toronto.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

shookem said:


> TJ played fine last night, he knew the team needed him to defend Gordon and did a good job of that in the second half. It wasn't a great night but he didn't play poorly.


i agree his offense was completly there but he did step up defensivly which was more important last night, with AP shooting the way he was we didnt really need TJ offense that much


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just not to get you guys 2 over-confident, TT and Wallace were both coming back from the flu and it was Nocioni's first game back. Not 2 mention if we play unless we tank rest of season we will have home court advantage. That being said it would still be a good series just think the Bulls would be the favorites.


Also Ben Wallace has been good for the most part post all star break, isnt all that we expected but he is definitely a difference maker when he wants to be. And, personally I dont regret not making the Gasol trade at all, they wanted Deng who is arguably our best player.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

jibe said:


> anybody else notice how much difficulty tjford has in passing the ball around from outside the arc, or when he has to dish it off to somebody close by ?
> 
> its almost as if he doesnt have the upper body strength an has to heave his body with the pass for longer passes. when he dishes off his passes seem sloppy an lazy.
> 
> ...


You're such a TJ hater, it kills me. The guy struggles offensively but plays a great game on defense and was responsible for cooling Gordon down and rendering him innefective in the second half after he went off in the first.
Hate on TJ all you want but the facts are there: he's a winner
Goes to Texas at a time when the program was struggling and makes them into a top 5 team.
Goes to Milwaukee, takes that team to the playoffs after they missed it for a couple of years.
Gets injured, Milwaukee misses the playoffs.
Comes back, Milwaukee goes back into the playoffs.
Gets traded to Toronto, takes Toronto to the playoffs.

The facts are there, he's only 24 and still has a lot to learn, ease up and most of all, stop pissing me off, ha, god.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I was really impressed by Dixon this game. It's hard to make a pull up jumper on the fast break with a few defenders close behind. And he made a few of those shots and seemed to really get the Raps rollin'. That halfcourt shot at the end of the 3rd wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Deng101 said:


> Just not to get you guys 2 over-confident, TT and Wallace were both coming back from the flu and it was Nocioni's first game back. Not 2 mention if we play unless we tank rest of season we will have home court advantage. That being said it would still be a good series just think the Bulls would be the favorites.
> 
> 
> Also Ben Wallace has been good for the most part post all star break, isnt all that we expected but he is definitely a difference maker when he wants to be. And, personally I dont regret not making the Gasol trade at all, they wanted Deng who is arguably our best player.


Keep those excuses handy, you're going to need them.

Where was Bargnani and Garbo? Oh, yeah, not playing.

Your team got beat but our back-ups, period.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

SickGame said:


> You're such a TJ hater, it kills me. The guy struggles offensively but plays a great game on defense and was responsible for cooling Gordon down and rendering him innefective in the second half after he went off in the first.
> Hate on TJ all you want but the facts are there: he's a winner
> Goes to Texas at a time when the program was struggling and makes them into a top 5 team.
> Goes to Milwaukee, takes that team to the playoffs after they missed it for a couple of years.
> ...



i dont 'hate' tj its just that i dont think a $33 million pg should be a project. tj has weaknesses an i suspect that he is being built up for a trade next season. i can see tj going to a team like the suns to back up nash an its a natural fit. in exchange bc could possibly get somebody like barbosa who would fit in beautifully with the raps.

calderon is a great pg an when tj starts to lose control of the team an himself smitch subs in jose an the raps recover magically.

tj just loses it too often on offence an that is where a great pg cant fail .. regardless of how he does on defence. he is not a complete pg an it shows a lot.

rather than looking at his past record look at what he is doing now particularily on offence where he seems to be on the verge of greatness but he goes unstable an it looks really bad.

it would be great if bc could bring in both iavaroni and barbosa for next season cause i think smitch is going elsewhere for a big payday too an good for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

TJ is a PROJECT? Lol, I've heard it all now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You're calling a 14 and 8 pg a project. Barbosa is more of a shooting guard than point guard. How you came to the conclusion that Barbosa would "fit in" better than Ford is beyond me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think some of the hate on Ford comes from the fact Calderon has been so damn good this year. We're spoiled. When Ford isn't playing well Calderon jumps in and leads us like a Spanish Conquistador General. If Martin was our primary back-up I think people would appreciate Ford more, if that makes sense.

Kind of like the decent looking girl that drags ugly friends around with her. Contrast friends. She goes from a seven to a nine just like that.

Sometimes I wonder if Raps fans realize how lucky they/we are with this PG rotation.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Kind of like the decent looking girl that drags ugly friends around with her. Contrast friends. She goes from a seven to a nine just like that.


:biggrin: 

An interesting analogy, but a point nonetheless.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> When Ford isn't playing well Calderon jumps in and leads us like a Spanish Conquistador General.


Bahaha! Does Dirk lead his team like a Nazi general?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would much rather have TJ than Barbosa. We have a mini Barbosa in Dixon


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

its not about hating tj its about how he plays the point compared to jose. jose is a euro pg while tj is a US pg an you can see the differences. i think the raps play a lot better with jose at point cause he is more of a floor general while tj is just a flashy street baller. 

if the raps could trade tj for barbosa and then bring in another good euro guard with iavaroni as coach the raps could be a big nba power. i think smitch will get a lot of big offers this summer an will be gone. bc is still building the raps an there will be a lot of change next season.


----------



## jmillman (Aug 14, 2006)

What a great game..love the raptors


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think TJ is a US PG at all, he is on his way of becoming a Baron Davis or Starbury. I want him to be like Nash and Kidd, not Francis.

I think you are right on the head about the flashy, but I onwder if you watch the raps or you just make assumptions based on litterature, cuz I don't see how Barbosa would be a better fit.


----------

